# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Italiano - Dove pubblicare un programma in Excel

## Juvanum

Ciao a tutti,

Vorrei pubblicare un programma in Excel che gestisce  un magazzino. 
1) E' possibile pubblicarlo in questo forum? 
2) C'e' qualcuno che conosca l'Italiano e che abbia voglia di aiutarmi ad adattarlo alle esigenze del mercato anglosassone?

Grazie
Ciao
Juvanum

----------


## davesexcel

Puoi spiegare cosa si intende per pubblicare?
Ho usato il traduttore di Google

Used the Google Translator, it may be a little off.

----------


## Juvanum

> Puoi spiegare cosa si intende per pubblicare?



Ciao,
PUBBLICARE vuol dire rendere di pubblico dominio.

In altre parole, vorrei permettere a tutti di usare la versione lite del mio programma ma non so dove fare l'upload.

Grazie
ciao
Juvanum

----------

